# Aquatlantis easy led universal or EHEIM powerLED Strips plants



## Borke (16 Sep 2015)

Hi,

on my ADA Cube P60 i have Aquatlantis easy led universal 590
http://www.aquatlantis.com/index.php?id=355&tbl=registos&crct=1

Dimension: 590mm
Consumption: 28W
Colour temperature: 6800K
T5 replacement:28W
T8 replacement:18W
Luminous flux:2433 lm

I plan to buy another light over the tank.
Please recommendation. Do another Aquatlantis easy led universal 590 or EHEIM powerLED Strips plants 16W. https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/aquariums/lighting/new-led-strips_plants_16W
According to the specifications on paper easy led is better, but somehow EHEIM looks serious.

How good are these lights?


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2015)

When comparing LED units, look at the actual types of led's used - I can't seem to find this info on either site, so perhaps email for details - also ask for PAR diagrams as a function of water depth & distance from the light source (it's all very well to state they've used a 120 * lens, but how quickly does the PAR fall off???)

ADA 60P is only 30cm wide, so a single strip LED should provide decent light across the width & length of this tank, also only 36cm depth so again not a challenge really for substrate PAR levels, so unless you're wanting very fast growth tank (which means meticulous care of CO & fertilizer levels, trimming, water changes etc), I'd be cautious about adding more lighting.

I've not seen wither light in person so no comment   on your actual question


----------



## Edvet (19 Sep 2015)

Even though Eheim is usually quality stuff, i hate it that in the LED world actual values (LED manufacturer, Par values, drivers, cooling solutions etc etc) are rarely available. This all adds to the "mistique" and haziness in prices. I hope this disappears in the next few years so we can compare LED fixtures oin their real value, like we can T8/T5.


----------

